# How often to Rams spawn?



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

My girlfriend's golden rams just spawned (after a week of having them) 
Her Siamese Algae Eater I think took a midnight snack, and there does not seem to be as many eggs as before. I was just wondering how often do rams spawn and should we remove the algae eater?


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

My Bolivan rams use to spawn every 4 weeks provided I didn't mess with anything in the tank that might throw them off. For a period of time I actually had two SAEs in with them and I don't recall them causing any pblms.

Good Luck


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Use a nightlight when the fish have fry.

Frequency of spawning depends on pH, TDS, cleanliness, diet, tankmates, and so on. I used to get spawns every six days from an angel pair. This went on something like a year. They were in R/O water remineralized to 6.8 gH/kH 3


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Why use a night light? The tank is in our bedroom and we do have the tv on for a couple hours which faces the tank, infact I think some of the fish like to watch Fringe with us lol


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Dude... come on. I think that's a bit of a J/A thing to say considering I'm trying to help you. 

You said the algae eater ate the eggs while the lights were off right? Using a night light helps cichlids keep their eggs and fry fanned and protected at night.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

?? I wasn't tryin to be a j/a  just didn't know what the purpose of the night light was. I appreciate all the help from ya 
And I am not joking about the TV being on and the fish staring at it either. Its funny if ya see it


----------

